# New here



## venus1720 (Feb 4, 2007)

I am the proud mama of three kitties, Chan Chan, Kiara, and Misha. Chan Chan is going to be 10 in March, I am not sure of Kiara's age because she was a stray, and Misha is 9 months. I live in Ann Arbor where I am in my first year of law school. I'm glad I found this forum!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Venus   Post some kittie pics if you can.


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome Venus!! I look forward to seeing pics of your group. We have three Cornish Rex and one rescue DSH. my avitar shows Romeo our youngest C-Rex who is 4 months.

Michelle


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm sure the vet could tell you Kiara's age by her teeth :wink: .


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome look foward to hearing more from you .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad to have you join us Venus1720


----------



## waiandchris (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see your group of kitttys! 

Christina


----------



## venus1720 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome all!!

Vanessa


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

nice to have you on board, Vanessa! I'll second the hope that you post some photos when you get the chance!


----------

